# Bringing your DS to work/school



## DarkAura (Oct 16, 2007)

I was just wondering how many people actually bring their DS to work or school and play with it.  Sometimes the reasons for having it is funny, and I just want to hear what you guys do.  Do you break rules when you do so, or what?


I bring my DS to school, but only play it at lunch.  That's half an hour of good DS fun.
Yay, 300th post.


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 16, 2007)

I cant leave my ds at home!
I never play it out of home tho.


----------



## Orc (Oct 16, 2007)

I bring it to play during breaks but it always ends up with somebody else playing it. I've "converted" a lot of people and got them to buy one for themselves this way. Spreading the love of DS... (while secretly loving the PSP because it has Gundam Battle Chronicles.)


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bring it, read during English, play Picross during math (teachers let me)


----------



## lagman (Oct 16, 2007)

Both, work and school playing at every possible time.
A little tip, be sure to tell AND show everybody where the stylus is, you don't want your boss navigating through the Mario Kart menus with his nails


----------



## Trulen (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll bring it to play practices in the off chance that I'll have a moment to do so.

Which reminds me...  
Tommorow would be a really excellent day to do that...
Gonna be sitting around for a long time....


----------



## Seccom Masada (Oct 16, 2007)

I bring it and play it on occasion; haven't gotten in trouble for it yet, but then again I'm not stupid with it.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 16, 2007)

I've never got time at work.  When it's lunch time I'm trying to be sociable get to know people etc.  

I also only get two 10 min breaks a day so not really any time to play.

I just wait till I get home


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll bring it to play at school whenever I have a chance.

I play a lot during my Concert Band period because my director has a DS also. XP


----------



## MacGnG (Oct 16, 2007)

play it on the bus (waiting for the bus)
play it before and after class
play it before and after work

play it when i can


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 16, 2007)

Never bring to school... the only time I can think of to play it is the bus home. Actually that's a pretty good idea! hmmm......


----------



## test84 (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> I cant leave my ds at home!
> I never play it out of home tho.



thats excaktly me.
it should be with me ...
maybe something happens ..., and i have my DS.
God knows (if there is such a thing) that how much I love her.


----------



## antking3806 (Oct 16, 2007)

I take mine with me to work I've been out of school for a long time now but at work I use it as a organizer with all my appoints and things then when I get home and close the door the games come out.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 16, 2007)

alway bring to school until 4 months ago cause it was stolen.


----------



## Orc (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> God knows (if there is such a thing) that how much I love her.


How do you check if it's male or female? I have like 6 of them and want to know if I could breed em and shit.


----------



## disc0 (Oct 16, 2007)

Used to, but it was confiscated a few times (not supposed to have them anywhere) and was just kind of a pain to carry in my backpack. Now I carry my micro with a G6 Lite, and play that. People think it's a cell phone, and it's easy to pocket at a moment's notice.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > God knows (if there is such a thing) that how much I love her.
> ...



pink and rose metalic is female other is male


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 16, 2007)

leave it at home: too many thugs/vatos


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 16, 2007)

my school doesn't allow any kind of electronics, except for cell phones....


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> my school doesn't allow any kind of electronics, except for cell phones....


Rule is for broke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (not sure how to say this in English)


----------



## living-ghost (Oct 16, 2007)

take it to school. some times play it.

My profs voice makes me sleepy. No matter how interesting the material is I start getting tired.

So sometimes I pay full attention other times I sleep other times I play DS.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 16, 2007)

I always keep it with me just in case
"OMG WE DON'T HAVE A DICKTIONARY HOW KAN WII SPEEL"
*whip it out*
"OMG WHAT WAS ON PAGE ____ ON THE BIO BOOK"
*whip it out*
"OMG WE. NE.. ED A MeTroNO.. ME"
*whip it out*
"OMG HOW R WE GONNA PUT OUT THIS FIRE"
*whip it out*


----------



## test84 (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> ...



^ that suddenly reminded me of Rule of Rose.

----------

@orc, as god!


----------



## TaMs (Oct 16, 2007)

I leave my ds at home. It's weird to play in the school imo. And there's not much time anyway.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 16, 2007)

I bring my DS to work every Friday when the boss has his day off.  I usually get 6 hours into gaming on that day.

I simply love it how I can just shut the lid, get back to work, then when I'm bored, I open the lid again...no one even notices what I'm doing.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 16, 2007)

I bring my DSL almost everywhere I go, but I don't play it outside very often, only playing it when I have absolutely nothing to do


----------



## flai (Oct 16, 2007)

only if its the last day before the end of term, when we do no work.


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 16, 2007)

NO WAY !
DAMN OUR RULES :'< 
IF ANYONE SEES YOU ! congratz ,YOU'R BANNED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wtFUCK!!!
it's the hell!


----------



## SkH (Oct 16, 2007)

Well the truth is - (I see the votes) I really don't wanted to go with my DS, but because of the BORING MINUTES in that ******School (SS), I just HAD to play with it or otherwise I die...

... Yes, *Really*!

... And during the time I got my classmates to play with!!!! *^^*


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2007)

Unless I am going somewhere where it is likely I end up hurting someone to keep it (I find myself in less than nice places on occasion) or it is out of batteries (I have 3 of them) it is always with me.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 16, 2007)

I take it to school on most days. Will play if there's nothing else to do in my free periods and breaks.
My friend brings his aswell sometimes.. and that be IainDS..


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 16, 2007)

Leave it at home, because I hate the idea of carrying another £100 piece of kit in my bag. It took me ages to save up for it, I'd kick myself if it got scratched up and hunting around a bus floor for a dropped stylus ain't fun.

So I take a Gameboy Micro instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheaper, takes up less space in my bag and perfect for killing the 40mins on the bus to work every morning. I wouldnt've dared take one to school.


----------



## squeaks (Oct 16, 2007)

Tried bringing it to work, but was never able to play it.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 16, 2007)

leave it at home cause i cant bring it to skool... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if i could, i would


----------



## jargus (Oct 17, 2007)

I take my DS almost everywhere I go. In high school, I would all the time, with and without friends. The university I go to has a Game Room with a PSTwo and X360, so I usually go there on long breaks. Other times, I bring it up to play Diner Dash.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Oct 17, 2007)

I take my DS and PSP everywhere I go. Last time I checked, that's the purpose of a PORTABLE game system. I play it often during school, most often during breaks and a lot during history class, since that class is incredibly boring.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 17, 2007)

Bring it, but only play it in the car on the way to and from and during 3rd period when the teacher is done (he doesn't care what we do when he's done)


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 17, 2007)

I play it on the school bus. (1 hour each)


----------



## mat88 (Oct 17, 2007)

I bring it when I take the bus to go to work and I play during my break. I don't bring it to school.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 17, 2007)

I bring it during the 45 minute car ride to my school. Take it to school for lunch or for my computer class.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope.  I haven't been in school for about 20 years and when I'm at work I'm too busy doing actual work to screw around with my DS.

I may take my DS to a friend's house occasionally, but that's about it.  It stays home 99% of the time.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> I take my DS and PSP everywhere I go. Last time I checked, that's the purpose of a PORTABLE game system. I play it often during school, most often during breaks and a lot during history class, since that class is incredibly boring.



Depends on how old you are maybe...

If I was still in school I'd probably bring it along.  But I think you'll find that when you start work (if you don't already), that it doesn't really work out.

Point is, all I ever do now is work so I only play it at home


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 17, 2007)

I never leave my DS at home because thats just the way life goes. It comes with me everyday to school even through they encourage you not top bring them. Whatever..................


----------



## cubin' (Oct 17, 2007)

Used to take it to university and if I'm working at the office I'll take it if there's a good game out.


----------



## 754boy (Oct 17, 2007)

I keep my old DS phat in my desk at work. Whenever I get bored I pull it out for a quick fix


----------



## imyourxpan (Oct 17, 2007)

take it with me, everywhere.  i play it when i can, which isn't a lot lately but i take it just in case.  zelda has been keeping me busy with my ds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  (not in the nasty way lol)


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I would do but the only time I would get to use it is when travelling to/from school and reading/watching a screen while I'm travelling makes me sick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## springah (Oct 17, 2007)

"Bring it just for reassurance."

hahah, spot on!


----------



## Cyan (Oct 17, 2007)

Take with me at work and play on break, and in working time when there is no one, waiting between two clients.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 17, 2007)

Back in high school I'd play it pretty much all day.
now, I take it with me to work, and I probably get to play it for about half an hour over an 8 hour shift


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 17, 2007)

I used to take my GBA around with me everywhere and use DanteAdvance (GBA text editor) for taking notes and stuff.
Then with the DS I did the same.

The DS took alot of ware and tear and the top screen deoesnt work.
So now I just use it for GBA stuff and to make me feel like I have a working PDA.
That damn text editor keeps eating my saves. It doesnt run too well on the EZFA cart sometimes.

Eh, really need to upgrade...


----------



## robi (Oct 17, 2007)

I see a handful of people at Uni with DSs, even some playing while in a lecture. Can't say I've done that however.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 17, 2007)

I bring my DS and play it on and off for most of my 12hr shift when on days.  When on nights I bring my 360 and play it anything from 6-10hours.


----------



## flai (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> I bring my DS and play it on and off for most of my 12hr shift when on days.Â When on nights I bring my 360 and play it anything from 6-10hours.



Your job sounds cool.


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 17, 2007)

My high school is stupid, they don't allow electronics at all. If you get caught with one then you simply have to leave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

So I just keep it home for safe keeping.


----------



## joemommasfat (Oct 17, 2007)

Where is the option "Bring it for my bathroom break"?


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> I would do but the only time I would get to use it is when travelling to/from school and reading/watching a screen while I'm travelling makes me sickÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I thought I was the only one that had that problem.  It sucks that one of the best times to use a DS is totally not gonna work for me!


----------



## imyourxpan (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I would do but the only time I would get to use it is when travelling to/from school and reading/watching a screen while I'm travelling makes me sickÂ
> ...




i noticed that that's how i am too, but for some reason if i forget that i feel sick, i don't sometimes.  or when i really want to play it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I would do but the only time I would get to use it is when travelling to/from school and reading/watching a screen while I'm travelling makes me sickÂ
> ...



I'm the same way, I get carsick if I try to read in the car.

I usually take mine to work with me. I get two 15 minute breaks and a one hour lunch so I have plenty of time to play.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 17, 2007)

Playing while travelling makes me feel a bit ill sometimes, most of the time I'm fine but if I have an off day I'll just put it away. I think it depends on how old the bus is and if the seats rattle


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(joemommasfat @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> Where is the option "Bring it for my bathroom break"?



I guess that can go under the "I bring it just for reassurance" option?


----------



## WK416 (Oct 18, 2007)

I take it out during my breaks when I don't have anything important to do on my laptop or work. I leave it in my bag while I'm commuting because I get the thing greasy enough without touching the nasty poles.


----------



## Jei (Oct 19, 2007)

Nowdays I don't bring it anymore, but I used to bring it to classes and play every moment I could.

I find it weird that a certain teacher would always be annoyed at the fact that I played games while his class, but he didn't care about the noisy people who can't stop chatting and make it difficult to focus on the actual study... Because I still heard him and replied when asked, I didn't use any headphones at class, so it wasn't that I wasn't paying attention to it (used to play Picross and other games that don't require much mind into it, anyways).

Limited people.


----------



## m|kk| (Oct 19, 2007)

I always have mine at work and play during lunch or mini-breaks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I get comments about it all the time... Plus some strange looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I don't care....


----------



## test84 (Oct 19, 2007)

my main problems of leaving it at home or not playing with it are:

1)what ppl think. since i'm 24 and ppl at my age dont play usually ...
2)afraid of theft, maybe a thief gets intrested and ... (or mugged)
3)concentration, i'm not concentrated when outsied, maybe cause of ^ reasons.

so i found mostly reading and studying! and my DS is my console too, since dont have tv and my ps2 is in its box!


----------



## LordWill072284 (Oct 19, 2007)

yeh i have my ds beside me constantly, i have music on it so i listen to it from there, go moonshell lol. works great, then on breaks go to the gaming. glad work allows us to have these. also i'm 23 and so many ppl my age play these things. they love the download play and everything it can do


----------



## rest0re (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> I bring my DS and play it on and off for most of my 12hr shift when on days.Â When on nights I bring my 360 and play it anything from 6-10hours.


WHAT IS YOUR WORK?


----------



## mxk1000 (Oct 19, 2007)

well im 32.(other guys in my work of a similar age ,have on or a psp. and if they don't , they wish they did) i take it to work to play on breaks. i play when i get home, since the wife doesn't want a xbox setup. so the ds is perfect.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 19, 2007)

I work at home..


----------



## T-hug (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I bring my DS and play it on and off for most of my 12hr shift when on days.  When on nights I bring my 360 and play it anything from 6-10hours.
> ...




I'm a security officer at the biggest commercial incinerator in UK/Europe.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome!  Gamer at heart, right there.  Do you guys also have a comp, so you can go on GBAtemp and stuff?


----------



## pasc (Oct 19, 2007)

Who needs a comp if he has got a DS ? ^^


----------



## TheNeck (Oct 19, 2007)

I bring it to work and play with it at lunch, i get an hour lunch, so i get to play with my DSL for about 45 minutes.


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 19, 2007)

i bring mine to work, hardly get a chance to play it tho so it just sits in my locker all day. I dont really wanna play it on the bus incase i look like a nerd or sumin lol. It's good to have on those boring lunch breaks tho, nothing beats picross or tetris.


----------



## amptor (Oct 19, 2007)

I never brought my DS to work, it looks wayyyy too nerdy/kiddie. I used to bring my PSP but could only just barely use it during lunch.  The boss is around too much and a game system is just underfoot.  After my coworker and I demonstrated it to the boss, I pretty much quit bringing it because I felt the boss might think we were playing it all day even though he said nothing.


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm way to busy when I'm out to even think of playing my ds.  I'd always have it in my bag though (I keep everything in there).


----------



## Rulza (Oct 21, 2007)

I leave it at home but after reading this thread i'm thinking about bringing it to school. Guess i won't have time to play on my short breaks, but you never know when the classes are cancelled


----------



## Nero (Oct 22, 2007)

Bring it for reassurance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If someone trys to steal my DS, I'm gonna fight with them.

Actually, it'd look pretty stupid fighting over a handheld... I'd probably lose face in front of every girl.. Meh.

At least it didn't happen yet.


----------



## 754boy (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Actually, it'd look pretty stupid fighting over a handheld... I'd probably lose face in front of every girl.. Meh.



Not really. Its the principal of the whole thing. The DS is yours and you should be willing to fight for wat is yours. Hell you might end up with even more girls lol


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 22, 2007)

True dat.  I would chase the dude down, and then call the FBI. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or at least the administrators at my school.


----------



## KizunaIatari (Oct 28, 2007)

My school has a policy. No electronics. Do I care? Why should I? I either play it out in the open, or when the situation does not allow, put my bookbag on the floor to the side of me, and play in my bookbag. If the teacher asks, I'm looking for class materials. Its funny how they don't find it suspicious that I'm searching for crap in my bookbag for the enitre class.


----------



## test84 (Oct 30, 2007)

i cant stand the look/what people think when they see me as a 24yr old playing 8bit castlevania. (no one knows what castlevania is anyway, or even DS, but they know its game and games are for childS)


----------



## War (Oct 31, 2007)

I bring my DS everywhere! To the mall, to my friends, to school....anywhere! Usually, I play it during lunch after eating, or during Health, since our teacher just told us to "make sure our boyfriends use a condom" and that was the entire semester rolled up into a day. -__-'


----------



## Shinji (Oct 31, 2007)

I play it while driving!  Oh wait, not anymore =P

I do bring it with me to work and school, play it in my down time.  (my whole school is rigged up with WiFi =D


----------



## MaHe (Oct 31, 2007)

Somehow, the society in my country still considers gaming as something unusual (that's changing with the globalisation, thankfully). While playing games on a mobile phone (which is what I do, though they are really lame) is completely acceptable, gaming while in school is still considered a bit geekish/nerdish/girly/obsessive (though, I've already seen people play - mainly girls). But that's not the main reason - I also don't have much time on my hands while in school.

But I do take it on the school trips.


----------



## xflash (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> Yay, 300th post.








 you made 258 posts in 2 weeks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway personally i think if you bring you're ds to school you don't have any friends so no i don't bring it to school


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 31, 2007)

Yah, but then I bring my DS to play with my friends.  Multiplayer hoedown!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 31, 2007)

I always bring my DS to art class, because the teacher doesn't even seem to notice what's going on around him. But now the school's got the wireless internet blocked from anything but a school computer because a couple kids were using their PSPs on the school's internet.


----------



## Zonix (Nov 1, 2007)

I leave it at home because it would get stolen in my school oterwise.. My school is gangsta, yo!


----------



## War (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dark_aura @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yay, 300th post.
> ...


Really? I disagree. I have tons of girlfriends, and most of them have DS's as well. Even girly, preppy girls. I never see a person sitting by themselves playing their DS at my school.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(FireEmblemGuy @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> I always bring my DS to art class, because the teacher doesn't even seem to notice what's going on around him. But now the school's got the wireless internet blocked from anything but a school computer because a couple kids were using their PSPs on the school's internet.
> 
> 
> Lawl!  Doesn't your school have protection?
> ...



What kinda school do you go to?


----------



## iritegood (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FireEmblemGuy @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I always bring my DS to art class, because the teacher doesn't even seem to notice what's going on around him. But now the school's got the wireless internet blocked from anything but a school computer because a couple kids were using their PSPs on the school's internet.
> ...



The kind of school that has 6 white guys. I wish I was exaggerating. Everyone is either african, african american, asian, hispanic, or middle eastern. I mean, the minority being the majority thing is pretty cool, no one stands out at my school. But with immigrants comes poor neighborhoods, and with poor neighborhoods comes the ghetto. There's really not a place to go without getting your stuff stolen. I though that every school was like that until 8th grade, when I took a visit to the north side of houston  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back on topic: I bring my DS to school and play it all the time, the teachers never pay attention to the asian kid sitting in the corner


----------



## Nero (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(FireEmblemGuy @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> ...








 Nice!

~Nero


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 2, 2007)

Lawl, my school has like 10 white kids total.  The rest are all asians.  Maybe some african american or indian, but mainly asians.  Nothing is stolen at my school though, so I bring it.


----------



## War (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, my school is exactly the same. Everyone is either hispanic or asian. But it's alright though, asian guys are the cutest ___>

My mom thinks I'm gonna get my DS stolen one of these days. That's why I usually take my boyfriends old DS Phat to school.


----------



## JPH (Nov 4, 2007)

My DS can connect to Wi-Fi at school...but I don't bring it.

Why?
1. A chance of getting it stolen.
2. A chance of getting it taken up.

If I do bring it, it stays in my brothers car so I can play it on the short way home.


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> My DS can connect to Wi-Fi at school...but I don't bring it.
> 
> Why?
> 1. A chance of getting it stolen.
> ...



1. Solution) Put it in your pocket.
2. Solution) Play it during breaks?

~Nero


----------



## son2fu (Nov 4, 2007)

i leave mine at home, and when i come home, i play it.


----------



## SkH (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Jei @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> Nowdays I don't bring it anymore, but I used to bring it to classes and play every moment I could.
> 
> I find it weird that a certain teacher would always be annoyed at the fact that I played games while his class, but he didn't care about the noisy people who can't stop chatting and make it difficult to focus on the actual study... Because I still heard him and replied when asked, I didn't use any headphones at class, so it wasn't that I wasn't paying attention to it (used to play Picross and other games that don't require much mind into it, anyways).
> 
> Limited people.


Yo, yeah yeah... same here.


----------



## moggymatt (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I cant leave my ds at home!
> ...




Same ere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only really play it in journeys though, though i can easily get away with playing at work


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 11, 2007)

2-3 days a week i take it to school. Usually sitting there picto chatting and drawing penises. Haha yeah were really immature. About 20 or so people have a DS at our school believe it or not always fun to play 8 player mario kart and spam up the picto chat channels. We also had this really smart kid who hacked the school network so for the beginning of this year we had like wirelss haha. 

(i read the first page of this thread only)


----------



## tomqman (Nov 11, 2007)

i take my ds to play on my break at work but i usally forget it and just end up being bored lol


----------

